

Why isn’t there a category for simple “Relaxing” games in the Apple app store? - Estipi

Let’s just think about it, there are tons of game categories in the app store - action, education  games and even music. But there is no place where developers could upload something easygoing and relaxing gam. And that is a problem. Just remember the flappy bird thing, people were getting mad from playing it and there were no other games that could calm them down.<p>We realized that when we tried to upload our game RUB! to the app store. First five times we were declined by Apple censors, because the game was too simple for Apple standards. But it was simple on purpose. The whole concept was just to rub the screen for points. But because there was no “games for chillin’ and relaxing” category we had to make it less simple and not as cool as we had in mind.<p>We believe that  perhaps there should be a place in the app store where some “simple” nice games would find there place. We truly believe that games should not make you mad, but instead should make you smile and forget for a second all your problems. That is why we are asking Apple to add  “games for chillin’ or relaxing” category to the app store.<p>This is our app that we are talking about: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;rub&#x2F;id697927329?mt=8
======
throwaway420
* I strongly disagree with Apple banning Apps based on their uninformed perception of how simple an App is. You shouldn't have to change your vision to get accepted. Apple can have any rules they want to on their App store, but these are dumb ones. Their main job should be checking to see if an App contains security or privacy issues.

* I think your App idea of rubbing the screen isn't for most people. Some people might like it for whatever reason, and they should have the option to try it.

* Traditionally, it seems as if game genres describe a style of play. If you describe something as Action or Strategy or Simulation or Puzzle most gamers know approximately what the game would be like. Does the word "Relaxing" really fit in next to these other terms? It's a really tough call for me.

------
Etsipi1
Yes,this is very good idea to make new "relaxing" category in app store!

